# Sunday Fun



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys

Sunday met with a few friends to inaugurate the new awning will shelter us from sun and rain, we can be very comfortable 3 fencers, distance to targets is 10 meters, official distance in almost every tournament precision in Spain, been a very fun morning with lots of competition, I Siguo to practice my new style of shooting and I'm doing well,,.
A greeting ....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

How great to have a dedicated place to shoot. Looks like you fellows are having a good time! Wish I could be there.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

very nice set up you have there, you cant go wrong with a few SS's a great day and a few good friends, thats what its all about!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Charles said:


> How great to have a dedicated place to shoot. Looks like you fellows are having a good time! Wish I could be there.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


Lord Charles, would you welcome.
I prepared the boys, scoring tournaments begin on May 1.
Thank you very much,, ........ Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> very nice set up you have there, you cant go wrong with a few SS's a great day and a few good friends, thats what its all about!


You're right, the important thing is to enjoy, it is also easy to target with a little training, but many people do not train, ha, ha, ha.
matt greetings .... Alf


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yo quiero a ir Espana!!!!!!!! Nice place you guys have there Alf. It's great getting together with friends and shooting-Saludos Mi Compa!! Flatband


----------



## Thirston (Jan 14, 2012)

Psst... you all forgot your eye protection.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great set up!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingshots, friends, breaking in a new awning shelter = priceless !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

List pic, some young guys shooting looks cool!


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

*very nice sunday*


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Yo quiero a ir Espana!!!!!!!! Nice place you guys have there Alf. It's great getting together with friends and shooting-Saludos Mi Compa!! Flatband


If I win the "Lottery", you will eat "Paella" in "Spain".

Master thank you very much .... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

hello fellow soldiers

Thank you very much for your comments Mr. Thirston, beanflip, Mr. Imperial, Master E - Shot, crazymite.

Hugs to all .... Alf


----------

